# Spring Shape-up



## Fit Freak (Feb 6, 2003)

After deciding a few weeks ago I didn't have time to compete this April I have decided hit the diet/gym hard and get into good shape for the spring.

Bodyweight (Feb. 6) - 185-190lbs
Bodyfat ?? - 12 to 14%...but feeling pretty bloated  
Height - 5'6"

Goals (May 1st outlook)
1) Bodyweight - 165-170lbs
2) Bodyfat - 7-8%

Other Goals
1) Sleep 7-8 hrs/night - lately I am getting virtaully no sleep??  My goal is to track my sleeping patterns trying to be in bed by 11pm and up at 6:30am to do cardio
2) Cardio - first thing in the morning on an empty stomach instead of after my workout.  Since I train at night I am hoping that cardio earlier in the day will help my sleeping
3) Stop eating late at night (carbs) - since I came of my last diet I seem to be forever eating late at night which is adding to my waistline and not my muscles.  I need to get back to only having some protein/fat before bed (last meal by 10pm)
4) NO COTTAGE CHEESE & PB - have to give it up cold turkey 
5) Stick to a low carb diet but have 1 "cheat day" (moderation) on Saturdays

Diet Plan (Sunday to Friday)

Meal 1 - 3 Eggs / 8 Egg Whites / Apple

Meal 2 - 8oz Ex. Lean Beef with Vegies (Tomato & Mushrooms)

Meal 3 - 8oz Chicken Breast / 1.5 Cups Green Beans (Cooked)

Meal 4 - 1.5 Scoops Opti Protein / 1/2 Cup Berries / 1Tbsp Flax Oil

Meal 5 - Meso Tech Shake with Water

Meal 6 - 3 Eggs / 8 Egg Whites / 1.5 Cups Green Beans

Macro Totals:

Protein - 280
Carbs - 80 (including vegies)
Fat - 75 to 80
Calories - 2150 (approx.)

After 2 weeks I may add a carb-up meal mid-week
Saturday will be a moderate cheat day....higher carbs

FEEDBACK PLEASE - I HAVE to stick to this...I know it will work but I just have to fight the urge to add carbs...when I add the carbs the fat loss still happens but much slower and I tend to feel bloated.

I need all your support...pretty please


----------

